# Topics > Sport > Sport in the Metaverse >  Sportsea, sports based Metaverse and NFT marketplace, Metasportech, Dubai, United Arab Emirates

## Airicist2

Developer - Metasportech

Contributor - Limoverse Technologies LLC

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Limoverse, Metasportech to launch sports metaverse"
In UAE alone, the badminton fanbase is expected to be at 1.2 million.

by Sandhya D'Mello
October 8, 2022

----------

